# Sticky  Pollination prices



## sqkcrk

Sure, but it can very, by state, and contract.

My pollination price on apples in NY for 2010 will be $60.00 for orders less than 200 colonies and $55.00 for orders of 200 plus.

Cranberries $60.00/ colony.

That's about all I pollinate. Unless some of my bees go to CA.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Asking 55 for blueberries in NC. We'll see how everyone winters before that's in stone though.


----------



## doc25

What is the duration of polination? Approximately?


----------



## sqkcrk

doc25 said:


> What is the duration of polination? Approximately?


About three weeks. But it veries according to weather and the bloom.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Depends on plant and weather. You have a "be here" date and the pullout date is tentative. They usually hold for blueberries 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## jean-marc

Mark:

Do you ever get any honey on the cranberry pollination? I do some here and usually nothing. It coincides with our main honeyflow, but too many hives around and not enough forage.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Ya'll notice the 'big' keepers are hush hush. I havent heard a word of almond prices here... heh


----------



## alpha6

About almond prices...that's because speculation runs the gamete on them and really are meaningless in the sense that most of us are already in contracts for a certain price. Those speculating on the prices are those that don't have contracts left and are almond growers who waited till the last minute to try and see if the prices would drop and now are running crazy trying to fill their needs. Contract prices run from $100 to ?? depending on frame strength and such.

If anyone needs to put their bees in Almonds I suggest Tom L. on this forum. He is a decent guy who will take care of your bees and you won't have to worry about getting paid.


----------



## sqkcrk

jean-marc said:


> Mark:
> 
> Do you ever get any honey on the cranberry pollination? I do some here and usually nothing. It coincides with our main honeyflow, but too many hives around and not enough forage.
> 
> Jean-Marc


Not that i can tell is from the crans. There is plenty of forage around the beds. The hives usually stay there until time to move south. But not next year. It got too muddy when it was time to move them for going south.


----------



## pahvantpiper

Skinner, you want almond prices? My contract is $125.00 for 8 frames with a bonus for more frames and a deduction for less.


----------



## Bens-Bees

Skinner Apiaries said:


> Ya'll notice the 'big' keepers are hush hush. I havent heard a word of almond prices here... heh


I noticed... I figure they're just scared of being undercut. I can understand that. I for one, have no interest in undercutting anyone. It's never been my goal to work just as hard but get paid less than anyone else. I'd rather charge a fair price that borders on being too high. If I miss out on a contract or ten, that's ok with me. I wouldn't want those contracts from growers that have too little respect for the services we provide to pay a fair price anyway. In my opinion, those are likely to be the same growers that would try to cheat you out of what little they did agree to pay you anyway. Who needs the hassle of dealing with that?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Neat piper. I am quite curious about almond pollination. It's apparently very complicated, pay scale included.


----------



## TwT

pahvantpiper said:


> Skinner, you want almond prices? My contract is $125.00 for 8 frames with a bonus for more frames and a deduction for less.


I see Rob told his but I figure most will not say anything because of the competition and probably a wider pay range over there, you might be safer asking if any of them if they know what the average price for the contract holding beeks?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

You do know averages need data to be accurate. If noone's talking then how can they find the average? Actually if I could gather, confidentially, accurate data, I could have a mean, and ask commercials what the "average" price is and do a chi square test to quantitatively tell you how far they're off, and if anyone even knows. 
In short, I think it's just about not spouting off pollination prices, and I agree possibly competetion. 
125 sounds Ok. Long time contracts, or brokers?


----------



## sqkcrk

USDA Ag Statistics probably has this info. If someone knows how to get it from them.


----------



## Mike. T.

I'll go ahead and spill my beans:lookout:, I'm charging 120.00 a hive with 8-12 frame (average) to an almond grower who is also a good buddy, a fellow beekeeper i know is charging 130-140 depending on condition of hive's, last year i got 35.oo a hive for mellons and went in with spring splits averaging 5-8 frames could have gotten more money but had the parent hives in the mountains and didn't want to move them, the grower was late getting bee's but was happy with what he got


----------



## Missoura

Mike T.,
Gene Brandi has been saying he has been seeing problems in melons treated with neonicotinoids. 
What have you seen or heard?
I was told a few years ago if stopped at the bug stations for Small hive beetle you could enter Madera county if you agreed to treat for beetles. True?
Is Kermin in Madera county?


----------



## Tom G. Laury

Local beekeeper advertised in newspaper over the weekend. $120, probably pretty good bees, 5,000 colonies available. He got pushed around a lot last year, cut out by lowballs.


----------



## alpha6

Tom...you fill your contracts yet?


----------



## Mike. T.

Missoura said:


> Mike T.,
> Gene Brandi has been saying he has been seeing problems in melons treated with neonicotinoids.
> What have you seen or heard?
> I was told a few years ago if stopped at the bug stations for Small hive beetle you could enter Madera county if you agreed to treat for beetles. True?
> Is Kermin in Madera county?


I have not heard about the neonicotinoids, last year was the first time heading to the melons, although me bee's did get sprayed but it wasn't the melon grower, I'm positive that it came from a cotton grower two miles east of the melons, I never got a phone call and my bee's where registard, fresno county ag comissioner said that if it was over1.5 miles the grower didn't have to notify me:scratch:, I checked the distances as the crow flies it was exactly 2 miles. I asked if they would change their policy to two miles but the response was not to my favor luckily i recouped and as of last monday my bee's are still looking good after the orange bloom i typicaly run to the mountains to make mountain honey. as to the hive beetles that would be a good question for the ag comissioners office, (559)-675-7876 is their number. Kerman is just inside fresno county about 30 mins sw of me.


----------



## Mike. T.

Tom, hello from just north of you, just out of curosity do you happen to know who this beekeeper is? I wounder if it's beekman?


----------



## Matt Beekman

Mike. T. said:


> Tom, hello from just north of you, just out of curosity do you happen to know who this beekeeper is? I wounder if it's beekman?


No it isn't.


----------



## jean-marc

Skinner: $125 may sound OK, but if you're coming from NC, trucking eats $40 or so, straight off the top. Theb hotels, meals, airline tickets?, Will you bring your own truck and forklift to place your bees in the orchards? These are other costs that can easily add another $20 per hive. On a side note what does it cost to place bees in and out of the marshalling yards and then get them to the almonds? Then you have the risk factors. To me it seems way simpler to go a little further south and sell nucs. This kind of situation you can control way better than sending your bees 5000 miles away. The risk factor is especially true when starting out. Can you afford to lose 100 hives if you only have 100? That could kill your will to work, demoralize you, start a fire in your belly and send you out on a rampage etc... 

When I send bees very far away I try to minimize risks and at some point I ask myself can I afford to loose these bees? My willingness to send them off increases as I get closer to answering yes to a potential loss of bees. I also ask, do I think I will loose bees to theft, vandalism, ignorance? If no then off they go.

Jean-Marc

PS- Anything with beekeeping and easy does not match.


----------



## Mike. T.

Matt, i was actualy refering to bryan beekman, are you to related? I used to work for bryan for awhile? nice guy, very nice equipment and man nice HOTRODS


----------



## Matt Beekman

Yep. Bryan is my cousin and he didn't put that ad in either. $120 per hive is leaving too much money on the table. :no:


----------



## Tom G. Laury

Well, the ad went back in this morning. These guys have a lot of colonies available at that price. Not brokered out, either, California bees.


----------



## RDY-B

Is this the add or is there anotherone
http://www.modbee.com/classified-ads/Farm+&+Livestock/classification/Bees+&+Equipment/
:s RDY-B


----------



## sqkcrk

jean-marc said:


> Skinner: $125 may sound OK, but if you're coming from NC, trucking eats $40 or so, straight off the top.
> Jean-Marc
> 
> PS- Anything with beekeeping and easy does not match.


No, jean-marc, it's more like $9.00 per hive for transportation. I'm not sending any because I don't have enuf good ones to make it worth while, but the guy that does send them from SC says that he clears $90.00 per colony. And he doesn't go to CA himself. He puts them on a truck and waves good by.


----------



## Matt Beekman

sqkcrk said:


> No, jean-marc, it's more like $9.00 per hive for transportation. I'm not sending any because I don't have enuf good ones to make it worth while, but the guy that does send them from SC says that he clears $90.00 per colony. And he doesn't go to CA himself. He puts them on a truck and waves good by.


$9.00 per hive! Wow that is cheap! What is the name of your trucker? :lpf:


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Matt Beekman said:


> What is the name of your trucker?


I wanna know too. We pay approx $10 each way for each colony and we pay less than a lot of beeks we know.
Sheri


----------



## sqkcrk

I must have heard him incorrectly, or the grower is paying alot more than others.

If there are 544 story and a halfs (halves?) on a load and you get $125.00 per colony that comes to $68,000.00 per semi in income. Minus $20.00 per colony for handling in CA, which drops it by $10,880.00, down to $47,120.00. Minus $14,000.00 round trip for trucking ($27.?? each) which brings it down to $33,120.00, which is clearing $60.88 per colony.

So, I don't know where I got the $9.00 idea from. Must have misunderstood someone.

Did I do my math correctly?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri

Mark, $9, Perhaps he was talking one way and it's his brother in law doing the hauling.
We pay just under $5000 one way. We put between 480-512 on the truck so the cost varies but I round to $10 each way. We pay on average $20 per hive round trip. $27 from Carilinas sounds about right. 
But I think your math is off. Just take per colony. $125 - $20 handling = $105 - $27 = $78. 
There are usually more expenses. He probably gives them a little more TLC either before shipping or after getting to CA, pollen sub and such.
If the losses he takes out there are similar to what he would expect in the home state, that is a wash. If they are more that needs to be added to the equation.
Sheri


----------



## sqkcrk

Well, whatever it is, sending 40 hives isn't worth the trouble. I'll have to work harder next yr.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Also Mark, if your getting 544 a load, make sure someone out here keeps a eye on there weight.


----------



## sqkcrk

Well, I'm won't, but someone will.


----------



## BEES4U

Well, I'm won't, but someone will. 

Yep, and it will probably be a local provider of Pollen Supplement within proximity of the Great California Almond Producing Belt! 

Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Well, whatever it is, sending 40 hives isn't worth the trouble. 

You might be able to fill in the last pallets of a load so that you and the other,s, loading the semi can benefit!
Think positive.
Ernie


----------



## TwT

I been reading this post and have got to wondering what is the total cost per hive on average going to the almonds, hauling to and from, feeding and pollen sub.? after all that is it really worth traveling to almonds when the price is $100 a hive, what is the base line price to make it good per hive(worth the time)?


----------



## nabeehive

How much are the broker fees? Unloading and loading at CA?


----------



## suttonbeeman

Last year at $152, my net was 105 after trucking from fl, off loading in almonds, loading back on truck and broker fees. If I feed (have them feed in Ca) cost was $5/ hive including srup.


----------



## alpha6

Brokers fees are around 8 bucks a hive right now.


----------



## TwT

alpha6 said:


> Brokers fees are around 8 bucks a hive right now.


thats it?, I always figured they would be around $12-$16 a hive, shows what I know


----------



## TwT

suttonbeeman said:


> Last year at $152, my net was 105 after trucking from fl, off loading in almonds, loading back on truck and broker fees. If I feed (have them feed in Ca) cost was $5/ hive including srup.


not a bad return sutton, I get the feeling you didn't feed your over there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## brac

Does anyone from Maine ever go to the almonds? I'm guessing the trucking from here would br brutal!


----------



## hpm08161947

I wonder what taking a semi load of bees from Dexter, ME to Merced, CA would cost? I'm guessing there and back would be about $15,000 - reckon thats in the ball park? 3342 miles according to Mapquest


----------



## suttonbeeman

Around 6,700 to 7,500 each way for a total of 13,400 to 15,000 depending on who you got to haul them. You are about right.


----------



## jjgbee

January 6 Ag Alert, California Farm Bureau weekly add. Pollination service, ALMOND GROWERS, Are you looking for an oppertunity to rent high quality bees at an attractive price? 10,000 colonies available, 8 frame average, $117.00, 10 frame average, $127.00, Most of these bees live in So Cal with warm weather and a current nectar flow. I know of no beekeeper from calif. that ever worked with this broker twice. ( Nectar Flow ?) Where? Bees are robbing in the foothills around LA and Orange county. Alen Buckly 605-851-3304, Supplying quality bees for 40 years. There must be an endless supply of gulible beeks and growers.


----------



## Tom G. Laury

2 ads in the Fresno bee offering pollination. I phoned them. Both are sold out, at $100. 2hrs later one of them phoned me back, needing 600 at 105 maximum. Go figger.
Welcome to California.


----------



## suttonbeeman

I wish them bad luck! Maybe that will stop the undercutting...No bees will cross from east US to west US at $100. By the time you pay unloading or go unload yourself, trucking feeding if it in wet ect you are at less than 70....not worth it for that long of a trip!


----------



## BMAC

I agree. This year my bees are better off in Ga. Besides if this year is anything like last year the bees looked almost worse coming back from the Almonds than they did going out. Its pretty crazy in Ca. If you remember a few years back prices hit 180 right at the end of the season cause they didnt have enough bees out there.


----------



## Michael McK

What is a "strong" hive for pollination? When one says "8 frames" do you mean 8 frames covered with bees or with brood?


----------



## suttonbeeman

8 frames means exactly that...when you pick up the box and look from bottom up....bees are covering 8 frames(deeps) shallows/med count as 1/2 frame. My bees are now pollinating almonds...price went up. Had a offer of 190 to me less transportation Monday. Desperation has set in! Bet I'll geta contract before chritmas next year! My bees have came back strong the last three years....great flying weather now so bees should be doing good, just hope it holds. Grower told me today that first blooming variety will be in full bloom Friday...looks like a fast bloom.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

lol you did alot of talking about not going to be both feet in huh? Definitely inspired me. Think a decent contract can be got as early as july this year for next season?


----------



## Beewrangler

Can anyone tell me what I should be charging for a handshake contract pumpkin job in kansas, Its only about 7 acres and the guy wants only a dozen colonies.


----------



## Mike. T.

In my area we got any where from 30-45 a hive for melons pumpkins etc.


----------



## Beewrangler

Mike. T. said:


> In my area we got any where from 30-45 a hive for melons pumpkins etc.


I think I'm doing ok then with $25 a colony


----------



## Beeslave

Not if you are losing honey production because they could be in a better area.


----------



## suttonbeeman

pumpkins....$45-50


----------



## sqkcrk

Beewrangler said:


> I think I'm doing ok then with $25 a colony


No, you are not. If you aren't getting all that you can, you are cheating yourself and spoiling the grower. And spoiling the market for other beekeepers. Somebody has to be getting the top dollar or none of us will. If your bees are strong and do the job, you should get paid for it. 

And there is the honey that you won't get from those hives. Where are you going to make up that lost income from?

Treat this as a business. If not for your own good, then for the good of others.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Blueberries 55
Strawberries 50
Melons 50
Cukes/pumpkins/squash 45


----------



## S.Brooks

Anyone have a good rate on cotton - central texas?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Never been paid for cotton. Kind of a hit or miss kind of thing, like soybeans, as far as buildup goes. Be very careful, if they find a weevil they'll spray mercilesly, and not in a bee friendly manner.


----------



## Shouse

We have almost 2,000 hives here in Fresno, Ca we expect Almond Prices to be $150.00 per. We are 100% booked...but "the checks are in the mail"


----------



## alpha6

Speculation on prices always comes around at this time. I suggest that if you can get $150 for 8 frames of bees you lock that in NOW. I know I would.


----------



## Shouse

We are a small co-op and our prices have a floor and a ceiling.
Depending on the growers' yeild and price, the price could range from 140. to 170.
Growers receive Patronage dividends the higher the prices are in relation to their yeild/market price. Their net cost (spot price) is based on several factors yeild, price per pound, 3 year average. We are quoting a spot price of 150. If they have a good year the price may increase up to 15% of their gross per acre.


----------



## jean-marc

So Shouse, your price goes up 15% in a good year, or just the growers? What about in a bad year, would your price go down 15% in a bad year?

Jean-Marc


----------



## Shouse

The quick answer is yes.
The long answer is:
For this coming year the maximum price will not exceed $170.00 usd, the lowest price will not go below $140.00.
We all agreed, after much debates, to set the "spot price" of the hive rental at $150.00 for this coming season.
This was based on several factors including last years yield and what we anticipate this year (which is looking very good), the cost of managing the bees (including colony losses). As an example; if a grower ends the year with a gross per acre of $5,600 and we had set the spot price at the $150.00 that grower would end up paying $170.00 per hive (the ceiling). On the other hand if the grower has a bad year and receives $3,800 that grower would receive a "rebate" of $10.00 per hive. The formula for determing the floor and the ceiling and any dividends are propriety.
We also set up a patronage dividend account and rebate profits carried over from previous years. The effect of this is that if the expense of the hives do not increase in relation to the revenue i.e. we do not incurr heavy winter bee losses, the growers as well as the beekeepers share in this profit.
Hope that helps.....or is it clear as mud?


----------



## Matt Beekman

MUD opcorn:


----------



## jim lyon

Whew I thought it was just me.:s


----------



## jean-marc

It's the proprietary formula that would take some of the mud away. Without that info it's a little cloudy.

Jean-Marc


----------



## mnbeekeeper

we are hearing 145 for almonds next spring. anyone hearing any better


----------



## suttonbeeman

I have heard prices from 135 t0 155. the 140-150 seems to be the norm for now.


----------



## Matt Beekman

This is third hand, but I heard Paramount was offering $155. I don't know if that included any bonus or not.


----------



## camero7

Based on the latest news about Aussie imports, I'd be slow to contract right now.


----------



## Beeslave

With the possibility of the mexican border being opened up for honeybees to be brought to the almonds I wouldn't be getting too greedy. $150.00 ea contract is better than trying to find a place to take them where you can at least break even and have good bees to split for the summer honey season.

Not to mention that it won't be just the almond contracts but all the other pollination and honey production being done by migratory mexican beekeepers that will legally be taking our job's/income/life styles.


----------



## Dancing Bee Apiary

Does anyone get payed for buckwheat pollination ? How much ? Or should I just be happy with all the buckwheat honey I get and sell for a premium around here. 
Also, seems there is more and more canola going in around here. Is there any market for canola pollination. 
The only pollination I do now is some apples $55 colony, and I only have to move the bees a 20 minute drive.


----------



## simplyhoney

OH BOY, here we go again. Honeys not even stacked in the warehouse and beekeepers got the almond dollar signs in their eyes. The price will be what the price will be when all the bees that are going are there. If there is a shortage you will get paid good. If there is an excess of bees the price will soften and your junk will be lined with a big red marker and you will not get paid. IT IS WHAT IT IS WHEN IT IS. you can hold out till the very last second and make an extra 15/hive or end up on the side of I-5 with your bees holding a sign that reads " Bees for rent.....cheap"


----------



## Keith Jarrett

little extra time on your hands this morning, Simple?


----------



## simplyhoney

Hey Keith,
my posts are directly related to watching my daughter which is usually waiting for my wife to get home after I have been moving bees, drinking beer, cleaning extracting room, running wax, making bio-diesel (beer cures metholal poisoning) ect ect. I tend to ramble. sorry
http://www.ediblecommunities.com/frontrange/2010/08/grampas-honey/

P.S. Do you still believe this Valley is pure poison?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

simplyhoney said:


> I tend to ramble.


Rambling is good, I do it all the time.


----------



## simplyhoney

U didn't answer the "P.S" question.


----------



## suttonbeeman

Got almond contract for 150.00


----------



## Bens-Bees

> OH BOY, here we go again. Honeys not even stacked in the warehouse and beekeepers got the almond dollar signs in their eyes. The price will be what the price will be when all the bees that are going are there. If there is a shortage you will get paid good. If there is an excess of bees the price will soften and your junk will be lined with a big red marker and you will not get paid. IT IS WHAT IT IS WHEN IT IS. you can hold out till the very last second and make an extra 15/hive or end up on the side of I-5 with your bees holding a sign that reads " Bees for rent.....cheap"


Smart beekeepers, don't go to CA unless/until they have written contracts. The price is what is written in the contract, and is not subject to change after the contract is written.


----------



## happybees

suttonbeeman said:


> Got almond contract for 150.00


$150/per hive, but what are the requirements? 
I am also about to sign one and was wondering what is going on the market.


----------



## suttonbeeman

8 frame ave...5 fr min


----------



## HVH

The silence on this thread is killing me. I check every now and then thinking there will be news regarding the 2011 gambling with bees event and not a word. Is a deafening silence normal for December? Is this the poker face month?


----------



## loggermike

A blight killed all the almond trees. No bees needed.
(kidding of course)

Look on this silence as the calm before the storm.


----------



## happybees

I also, was watching this thread very closely and did a lot of searches on google for “almond pollination” with no results. I thought, this year there would be more information in the fall to prevent the last year's problems. Every beekeeper or broker I spoke to is waiting for the after New Year. There were many meetings, conferences in the last month where they talked about almond too, but no one gives a word out. The price will be higher this year, but it is not clear in what range. 
Were the Australian packages banned or it is still at the recommendation stage?


I don't know, if there is an more interesting topic at this time of the year other than almond pollination pirces.


----------



## HVH

A broker told me that this was normal (as you guys said) and everyone is eating Christmas cookies. I guess we will all have to wait to see how many bees made it to California alive.


----------



## Barry

http://www.beesource.com/point-of-view/joe-traynor/the-game-of-almond-pollination/


----------



## Kovaci iulian

Greatings,y am a beekeper from romania,in ouer contry Romania wee,the beekeper and ouer honey bee wee polinate for free,and farmers they repayes us by kiling ouer honey bees with pesticides


----------



## Taylors_Bees

sqkcrk said:


> Sure, but it can very, by state, and contract.
> 
> My pollination price on apples in NY for 2010 will be $60.00 for orders less than 200 colonies and $55.00 for orders of 200 plus.
> 
> Cranberries $60.00/ colony.
> 
> That's about all I pollinate. Unless some of my bees go to CA.


What about charrys what price for them and how many hives per acer I think its 2 hives per acer and about $60 a hive is that rite im in WA state cherry orchard is in oregon sorry new to beesource thought i would ask something


----------



## Shouse

2011 Almond prices are $140


----------



## Almond Grower

There is an ad in the Modesto Bee for bees at $145. At these prices I am sure glad I am using my own bees for pollinating my almonds.

The last two years I had huge winter losses (over 50%) and had to rent bees for the first time in 20 years. This year is defiantly better and my winter losses are less running than 10%.


----------



## Shouse

We are in the Fresno - Coalinga area.

Yeasterday 1/25/11 I visted a grower near Coalinga (told me we charged to much at $140.00) He paid $110.00 for dead bees shiped out from back east. There were tens of thousands of dead bees which were being cleaned out by the worker bees, in some places they were 2 inches thick in a 2' X 2' area outside the hive. I would be supprised if the queens were even alive. I told him we sold dead bees for only $1.00 per pound and for what he paid for the number of dead bees he had, he could of saved $60.00 per hive.

Has anyone heard "you get what you pay for"

Why would you risk your annual income for a few dollars??

Cheap things are of no value, Valuable things are not cheap!


----------



## simplyhoney

Yea, cheap bees are cheap bees. Those dead ones arent the greatest pollinators though. Sounds like the east coast bee keeper needs some Happy Harrisons Hive Revive with top ingredients such as tomato juice and castor oil. Little dab will do ya.


----------



## sqkcrk

Taylors_Bees said:


> What about charrys what price for them and how many hives per acer I think its 2 hives per acer and about $60 a hive is that rite im in WA state cherry orchard is in oregon sorry new to beesource thought i would ask something


I haven't pollinated cherries, but that seems about right, 2/acre. As far as price, I would suggest you try for more than $60.00, unless other beekeepers are lower. But I would still try to be higher than others. Someone has to push the price up, the growers aren't going to suggest it.

I raised my pollination price one year, after having the same price for many years. One grower said, "About time, wasn't it?" They know it costs to keep bees going.


----------



## Vance G

Greetings to you Kovaci, That happens here too at times.


----------



## beedeetee

In our commercial cherry orchard we pollinated with 1/acre. That was from 1953 until last month when my Mom sold it.


----------



## Shouse

According to U.C. Davis Dept. of Agriculture Resource Economics, they recommend in the first year of crop set (4th year) two hives per acre.
For Cherries


----------



## Shouse

http://coststudies.ucdavis.edu


----------



## bigmitch

the almond prices are for hives two high??? or just one hive high?? i am confused,,,,,,,,,,,,thanks mitch


----------



## hpm08161947

I suspect it's based on frame count. If you can make the frame count on 1 deep - well great... if it takes 2 deeps.. so be it. Frame count has to do with how many bees are covering the frame. One of the Almond guys will have to explain more... they just are not that strict in the blue berries... but they are getting there. Inspectors came in to do frame counts this year.


----------



## WG Bee Farm

hpm08161947,
Did you have frames requirements on the blueberries, what were they, and why were the inspectors doing frame counts this year, if you have no requirements.


----------



## frazzledfozzle

A frame count here is how many frames have a good covering of bees on the bottom bar when you tilt the box up and look underneath.
Is it the same in your part of the world?

frazz


----------



## hpm08161947

@WG...
Some BB owners called in the State Bee Inspector (Don H) to do what Don referred to as frame counts. They then reported back to the BB owners which keepers had weak, medium, strong hives in their fields.... we had strong hives so we heard no more of it. I suspect it was nothing like a CA frame count. Ir would not surprise me if formal hive counts were not on the horizon... but they need to pay more!


----------



## Tim Stewart

So what are blueberry pollinations going for and what is expected for cranberries?

Tim


----------



## camero7

I just rented some hives for blueberries for $60/hive. No contracts on cranberries yet.


----------



## sqkcrk

$55.00/col on apples.


----------



## Sweet to the Soul

sqkcrk said:


> $55.00/col on apples.


I am getting $75 per on apples with an order for 25 hives. They called me last year and offered $70 without asking what I wanted. I told them I needed $75 this year because of gas increase. I have a 2 hr drive each way.


----------



## Beeslave

What's the going rate this year on cranberry pollination?


----------



## Trevor Mansell

The guy I deal with is going to charge $70.00 a hive.


----------



## camero7

No chance I would pollinate cran for that money. I'm getting $145.00


----------



## sqkcrk

$145.00/colony to pollinate cranberries? How many are you putting in cranberries at that price. If that isn't getting into your business too much.

How many growers pay that kind of price?


----------



## brendantm130

I think it is recommended to have 3 hives per acre for cranberries. I'm looking into it for a bog near me.


----------



## camero7

When your hives come off the cranberries, you'll probably wish you'd charged more. My experience is they are hard on the bees. Lots of pesticides in the bogs and not much forage. I've got contracts for 20 hives this year. My grower decides how many hives based on the size of the bog. He is kind of skimpy. I think if he had more bees on them he'd do better, but the bees would do worse.

Actually some growers/beekeepers are contracted at $165.


----------



## hpm08161947

camero7 said:


> No chance I would pollinate cran for that money. I'm getting $145.00


Is that a typical price in MA cranberry bogs? Sounds like Almonds.... Is there a "Frame Count" or "Brood Area" measurement to determine grade?

If prices are anywhere close to this... it might make taking a load North very interesting.


----------



## camero7

Yes typical contracts. They have to compete with blueberries. But hard to get contracts. Mendes and Card have most sewed up. Mine are all small bogs that the big boys don't want to mess with.

Meant to add,there is a 8 frame of bees requirement.


----------



## Trevor Mansell

I know that Mendes and Gentry are getting about $75.00 a hive after blueberries. Ive never heard of anybody getting $145.00 a hive for Cranberries .


----------



## conifer

Around here, in the Fraser Valley (south-west B.C.), the commercial pollinator I worked for last year gave the following price ranges for pollination contracts when he was lecturing at the Bee Masters 2012 course:

Blueberries - $75 to $100 per colony
Raspberries - $50 per colony
Cranberries - $115 per colony
Pumpkin/Squash - $50 per colony
Apples, etc - $50 per colony

A few caveats would be:
- a standard pollination unit here is usually defined as a single brood box containing a laying queen, 8 frames of bees including at least 4 frames of brood in all stages.
- large contracts will be on the lower end of the scale (or less, for example, some big guys try to lowball at ~$60 for blueberries in order to get contracts). Small-scale beekeepers can get the higher prices for smaller contracts the commercial operations don't want to bother with.
- this year prices may be a bit higher on average due to a shortage of colonies for blueberry pollination contracts. Normally there is a larger presence of big commercial operators from Alberta in this area through blueberry pollination, but due to poor spring weather (and colony growth) for the past few years many have decided not to pour packages or over-winter colonies here.


----------



## matt1954

I just started pollinating and am getting $75.00 per colony for pumpkins in VA. in NC I have a contract at $100.00 a colony. I have been getting calls non-stop for the pumpkins beginning about two weeks ago.


----------



## GageFamilyBeekeeping

I'm getting $65 for everything, Pumpkins, Apples, Strawberries, Watermelon, but next year I plan to structure the pricing differently, and raise prices to a minimum of $75


----------



## sqkcrk

What's wrong w/ $85.00?


----------



## feltze

In your contract what is the timespan for a typical contract; or is it different based on the crop? ie. Gage is getting $65 for "everything" but is that for a month or for 8 weeks, or the period of the entire bloom?


----------



## GageFamilyBeekeeping

each crop is different, for instance Watermellons is about 8 weeks thus the reason I plan to raise prices next year for that particular crop. Apples are only two weeks but I won't go below $75 for any crop since it is as much work to bring the bees out for two weeks as it is for four.


----------



## sqkcrk

I haved heard of vegetable crop pollinators who get paid every time the trailer load of hives is moved to a new crop. Do these hives make any honey crop at all? Or is the income exclusiovely from the pollination? How often would those hives need feeding?


----------



## hpm08161947

sqkcrk said:


> . Do these hives make any honey crop at all? Or is the income exclusiovely from the pollination? How often would those hives need feeding?


Not unless they are close to a swamp or bay..... I feed them once while on the melons.... seems to tide them over. Bees will starve on any of the crops I am involved with... blueberries included.


----------



## kilocharlie

One of my buddies got $140 (out of $165 total) from a broker for almonds out here in California this recent February. Another averaged $163 / colony direct, and the luckiest of all got $250 / hive during the last week before the flowers opened.

Now, these guys overwinter out here in the eucalyptus and feed the hello out of them. They have 12 to 14 frames of brood and are increasing hard when pollination starts. You need to put a pollen trap on them a day or two before the flowers start accepting the pollen.

Avocadoes got $40 to $45 per hive and they need a lot of them. All the trees near the beehives are loaded with young avocadoes, and those a few trees away aren't that impressive. Some varieties need an attractant sprayed onto the flowers to get the bees interested in them.

We all should talk about prices instead of being tight-lipped. It helps prevent unintentional low-balling. I got low-balled while I was en route to buy 30 more hives for a "desperate" avocado grower. That trip cost us $240 in fuel and misc. trip expenses. Now I have to think twice about helping that guy again next time...

We don't get much for orange trees - the nectar flow is so strong that lots of guys are happy just to get the honey. One of the few crops that make lots of honey in this monoculture world.

Sage was almost non-existent this season, but buckwheat and sumacs were good. Mostly a fair to poor year this year in Southern California.


----------



## TooFarGone

May be old news to many, but the article has good data on hive strength -vs- pollination efficiency, as well as some data on 2012 almond contract prices

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/2012-almond-pollination-update/

It was an eye opener for me!


----------



## kilocharlie

Big THANK YOU, TooFarGone! That was an excellent article. Randy Oliver writes well and backs up his facts. I love his passing along websites and studies in his bibliography.

Again, THANK YOU!


----------



## TooFarGone

Deleted by TooFarGone- Wrong forum, sorry!


----------



## jim lyon

As usual Randy gives us lots and lots of good insight.


----------



## BEESERIOUS

Any updates?


----------



## Laurence Hope

I was offered $165. yesterday. A broker called and needed 1100. I was also offered $140. Another broker.
My hives are all spoken for, so they will have to keep looking.


----------



## BEESERIOUS

I was offered $150 and 130 for 4-6 framers


----------



## pahvantpiper

Yes, they are looking and there appears to be a shortage at the moment.


----------



## sqkcrk

And yet there are friends of mine who are not sending as many hivess to CA as they have in the past. One or two semi loads less.


----------



## kilocharlie

The "signal" plants - Bradford Callery Pear and Willow - that bloom right before the almonds do are blooming right now in So.Cal. The almonds should be blooming in less than 2 weeks. If you get a call this late, ask for your highest price!

We had a fairly poor Eucalyptus bloom - this was the typical "off year" for most trees - and the rain has been very light so far. Late, heavy spring rains could save the year, but so far, 2013 is not looking that good for honey production around here. I hope to get up in an airplane again as soon as Spring bloom begins and do some scouting.


----------



## emdadjut

Hello!
Pollen Honey is another viable choice in the bee pollen products. Normally, honey is filtered and everything else from it is removed in the separation process. With this more raw and organic process though, some of the pollen is left in the honey after the combs have been cultivated. The reason for this is the aforementioned health benefits that it adds to the finished product. By the same token, the honey also makes the bee pollen tolerable to the palette. you know more


----------



## kilocharlie

Beeserious - 6 frames of brood with 8 frames of bees are good enough to pollinate very hard if they are _increasing_, especially if you add a pollen trap for 1-2 days before the anthesis time period (about 5 days for almonds) when pollen is accepted from stamen to the style and into the carpel (or however the individual flower works in other species - angiosperms vs gymnosperms - I have to read up on wikipedia and pollinator.com), as the bees will usually double up the pollen effort (say 40% of the colony after pollen as opposed to 20% before the the trap was placed). Exact splitting the right amount of time before the haul up to the almonds is still an art - they want a good feeding well before the trip, but *NOT* when they get there!

Thanks for mentioning that price! I'd enjoy getting that much for lots of small colonies if I can, but I would probably boost those 4-framers up a frame of brood and combine a shake of queenless nurse bees with them, too. Pollinator colonies need to be larger than that, or they won't do much for the orchard. If it were MY almond orchard AND my bees, I'd probably try to balance my splits with a minimum of 8 frames of brood and 10 frames of bees with honey box on top, comb already drawn but not filled, if I could.

I'd really like to hear from long-time pollinators if there are better arrangements than this, also to hear from almond growers and other crop scientists who really get into it! I'd love to know all the best procedures and offer the best pollination practices to the customers.


----------



## savage_sultin

$125 for blueberries and $60 for cranberry. Pumpkin, apple, Borage are $50 but borage is going to $75 soon


----------



## Beeslave

Does anyone know what the going rate is for apple and cranberry pollination in WI this year?


----------



## Jed

Beeslave said:


> Does anyone know what the going rate is for apple and cranberry pollination in WI this year?


Id like to know what apple pollination rate in Wisconsin is too


Jed


----------



## Beeslave

I heard $50 for apples from a beekeeper who pollinates several orchards. He also heard of another that was only charging $45.


----------



## jean-marc

That is essentially the price I was hearing 20 years ago. Makes me wonder why bother at that rate?

Jean-Marc


----------



## sqkcrk

Jed said:


> Id like to know what apple pollination rate in Wisconsin is too
> 
> 
> Jed


What about what it should be? What do you think it should be? What price would make doing it worthwhile to you?

Orchards need bees to pollinate. Beekeepers should set the price. Too low? Walk away.


----------



## hpm08161947

Is there any build up in an apple orchard, or is more or less a "wash"?

If they were not in the apple orchard would they be out getting some honey flow? Yea... I guess they would. Guess a medium per hive in the SC may/june flow would add up...


----------



## Eddie Honey

A farmer approached me for 3 hives to be placed on green and yellow squash in S. Jersey. I've never done this before and would like to know a fair amount to charge. I only keep 15 hives. Thanks-Ed


----------



## camero7

Depends how far you have to travel to place them. Will he be spraying? What else is around for the bees to forage? What do you think your hive is worth if you lose it? then decide what to charge. After last spring and losing hives in the apple orchards my price has risen and I'm very particular where I put my bees.


----------



## Eddie Honey

I'll be traveling 2-3 miles each way. 
There is a swamp behnd the hives, clover everywhere and a couple of acres of some tall lavender flowers across the street.


----------



## hpm08161947

Eddie Honey said:


> I'll be traveling 2-3 miles each way.
> There is a swamp behnd the hives, clover everywhere and a couple of acres of some tall lavender flowers across the street.


$60.hive...... get them out before the squash start to rot...SHB.


----------



## Eddie Honey

Thanks for the reply. 
He offered $75 so I'll try it if nothing else for the experience.


----------



## hpm08161947

Eddie Honey said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> He offered $75 so I'll try it if nothing else for the experience.


It is good experience and leads to contacts with others which leads to placing "more" bees....


----------



## Eddie Honey

Yep. Now he wants 3 more for cucumbers in a few weeks! 
I'm just rolling in the dough.....or is it DOH! lolol

I'm told the field of blue flowers across the street are cornflowers? Tough to say for sure.


----------



## Uriah Creek

Is it DOH! lolol? You betcha!!  No really, DOH! Eddie. Double time. :doh: :doh:

I would suggest $100+ minimum if you do it at all. There is more risk than reward here.

If you do it, skim those hives and only bring a minimum of bees. Make splits. You only need 6-8 frames of bees for pollination. Dont bring your full double deeps Eddie.

Think for a minute why he has no beekeeper now? There is *No* shortage of sideliners in South Jersey to do that small farm work, that cheap. 

There is a good chance those crops, the way they are raised today, will injure your bees and there won't be enough time before winter to get them back to health. The bigger 'Keeps do it and bring their bees south and are able to get them back to health down there. 

You can't replace the bees for $75. Let alone covering time and effort to move those hives. Just trying to save you the heartache. Stick to making honey. 1 thirty pound box of honey will get you more than that paltry $75 you are offered. 30# of honey x $7-$8 Retailed = $200+ for your efforts.

It's ok 'cause them $60 boys ain't coming all this way for 3 hives.


Just saying.


----------



## BMAC

Uriah Creek said:


> Is it DOH! lolol? You betcha!!  No really, DOH! Eddie. Double time. :doh: :doh:
> 
> I would suggest $100+ minimum if you do it at all. There is more risk than reward here.
> 
> If you do it, skim those hives and only bring a minimum of bees. Make splits. You only need 6-8 frames of bees for pollination. Dont bring your full double deeps Eddie.
> 
> Think for a minute why he has no beekeeper now? There is *No* shortage of sideliners in South Jersey to do that small farm work, that cheap.
> 
> There is a good chance those crops, the way they are raised today, will injure your bees and there won't be enough time before winter to get them back to health. The bigger 'Keeps do it and bring their bees south and are able to get them back to health down there.
> 
> You can't replace the bees for $75. Let alone covering time and effort to move those hives. Just trying to save you the heartache. Stick to making honey. 1 thirty pound box of honey will get you more than that paltry $75 you are offered. 30# of honey x $7-$8 Retailed = $200+ for your efforts.
> 
> It's ok 'cause them $60 boys ain't coming all this way for 3 hives.
> 
> 
> Just saying.


True to the bitter end for your dead colonies. Pollinating veggies including cukes is harzardous to the bees. No doubt from prolific spraying and lack of forage. Charge him $75.00 per crop and dont reuse the same hives from one crop to the other. Move them out on good forage as soon as its done. DO NOT leave them there the entire summer.


----------



## hpm08161947

Uriah Creek said:


> Is it DOH! lolol? You betcha!!
> 
> It's ok 'cause them $60 boys ain't coming all this way for 3 hives.
> 
> 
> Just saying.


I mean... we are talking about 3 hives on squash... right... maybe an acre of squash. At $100 a hive that will be $300... probably more than the guys gross on the big garden. And squash only have about a 2 week bloom window... so the hives will not be there very long and are not likely to suffer... unless the guy uses crop dusters on his acre.....  No bobcats to load no flatbed to fill with diesel... no netting... no spreaders. Take you $180 and grin all the way home....


----------



## Eddie Honey

HE won't have enough bees. There's at least 10 acres of squash here. There are watermelons 30 rows away or so but they aren't in bloom yet.


----------



## hpm08161947

Eddie Honey said:


> HE won't have enough bees. There's at least 10 acres of squash here. There are watermelons 30 rows away or so but they aren't in bloom yet.


He needs 10 for the squash and about 40 for the melons. There need to be enough bees to force the bees to pollinate... they are not going to like squash and melons unless that is all they have to eat. Main thng..... get them out before the SHB.


----------



## Eddie Honey

I checked on my 3 hives and they all looked really good. They are putting away lots of nectar in their top boxes and have nice brood patterns in the bottoms. My strongest hive has brood in the top box as well. I'll need to keep an eye on that one for expansion.


----------



## tommysnare

what would be the least amount of hives you could contract out to pollinate ? would 50-60 be too little. thinking mainly about the almonds.


----------



## BMAC

If you cant find another beekeeper to piggyback on his load going to almonds, you better think about having a whole semi load to run out there as a minimum. However I have sent as few as 30 to almonds. This was done by piggybacking on another load heading out there. That is something you have to work out locally with a beekeeper.


----------



## tommysnare

BMAC said:


> If you cant find another beekeeper to piggyback on his load going to almonds, you better think about having a whole semi load to run out there as a minimum. However I have sent as few as 30 to almonds. This was done by piggybacking on another load heading out there. That is something you have to work out locally with a beekeeper.


totally hear ya. but my wife and i were thinking of driving and delivering them ourselves. hang locally while they are there with some friends and head back afterwards.


----------



## BMAC

Set aside Cali traffic that sounds like a fun time. From what I have heard as of 1 Jan 2014 only DEF type diesels are allowed in that liberal state.


----------



## hpm08161947

tommysnare said:


> totally hear ya. but my wife and i were thinking of driving and delivering them ourselves. hang locally while they are there with some friends and head back afterwards.


Sounds expensive for just 60 hives. I'm a good bit further away but I would need at least a semi load to make it something I would consider, but maybe you are not doing it for profit....


----------



## Mr_Clean

Local news reported that West Palm Beach beekeeper moved to "golden hills of California" to charge $175 per month renting beehives. It didn't provide many details.


----------



## queenbee1

So, we are pretty new to all this pollination and have "piggybacked" in the past few years with a local beekeeper. This year we are hoping to get a contract of our own, how would we go about finding one? Some of you mentioned that you got calls asking for bees...are you advertising somewhere? Would appreciate any info!
I am talking about almonds...


----------



## kilocharlie

You can google craigslist > cities, go down and click on California Sacramento and advertise your bees for pollination contracts, also try Chico area.


----------



## Shouse

As of today there are well over 25,000 hives available on Craigslist looking for Almond Pollination contracts.


----------



## kilocharlie

Shouse said:


> As of today there are well over 25,000 hives available on Craigslist looking for Almond Pollination contracts.


A few drops in the bucket. The secret is keeping the population up in January / February. 4 frames of bees gets $60 and is hardly worth it to the farmer, as a colony that size doesn't pollinate very hard. 7 frames of bees that are increasing will bring about $120, and is a much better deal to the almond grower. 8 frames of bees in a hive gets about $140 to $150, 10 to 11 frames should get $160 to $165, a majority of hives with 12 to 14 frames of bees will get $175...all these prices are as of last year.

The great importance of the thing is that they are *INCREASING*, which is when they go hard after pollen.
If the farmer knows exactly which day the almond flowers start receiving the pollen, put a pollen trap on the hive 1 to 2 days before, which gets more bees going for pollen, increasing the fruit set.

With so many beekeepers in the area at the same time, you'd think they'd schedule the state Beekeeper's Association Meeting in Sacramento the last week in January so more of us could attend. After the pollination party starts, it just gets too busy. A big beekeepers' camp jamboree during the flow would be another option.


----------



## Shouse

[/QUOTE]kilochrle, _"A few drops in the bucket. The secret is keeping the population up in January / February"._

Thanks, kilocharle for the *BIG SECRET *about keeping the bee population up in January and February.
I can tell, you have amassed years of experience.
I will keep that in mine.
How many hives do you have?
How many did you rent out last year for almond pollination?
How much did you receive per hive?

Kilo, I believe you missed my point regarding the number of hives listed on Craigslist. My point was that queenbee1 would be competing with her 200-400 hives with a listing of over 25,000 other hives. Her 200-400 are the "drop in the bucket." She needs to get out and knock on doors.

QUOTE=kilocharlie; _"If the farmer knows exactly which day the almond flowers start receiving the pollen, put a pollen trap on the hive 1 to 2 days before, which gets more bees going for pollen, increasing the fruit set."_

As a former almond grower for over 35 years I never knew the “exact date the almond flowers started receiving the pollen,” maybe you can explain to me how this is done.
In regards to "_placing pollen traps on the hives_", isn’t that expensive and labor intensive? Seems the cost of the trap and the time to put traps on say 1,000 plus hives would not justify the return on investment (ROI). If you can rent a hive out at $175.00 per hive, do you charge more to the grower for placing the traps on the hives? If not why bother?

In regards to your suggestion _“Having the State Beekeeper’s Association meeting the last week of January so more would attend”_?? Just so you know during that week over 1.6 million hives are being prepared or being moved from Bakersfield to Red Bluff, into the almond orchards. I don’t know about you but every beekeeper I know is working 24/7 getting ready for the almond pollination that week and the weeks after. I think the only one that would be attending the meeting would be you. As for the “Pollination Party,” I think you will miss that too if you went to the meeting.

As for hive rental prices, don’t believe everything you hear or read. I know that if it’s on the internet then it must be true, but…. right now, I can rent you 20,000 strong healthy hives (11-14 frames) at $165.00 per hive, you can turn around and, (according to you) rent them to the growers for $175.00 per hive and make a quick $200,000. If you don’t know that many growers you can list them on Craigslist, "it’s a drop in the bucket."

I’ll have the hives delivered to you in two weeks, but I’ll need a 10% deposit ($330,000) to hold them. So what do you say?


----------



## kilocharlie

25,000 hives is a drop in the bucket compared to 1.6 million hives. Mine are all in place before the last week, but I have an advantage - I'm in California already. You being an almond grower, would just love to knock the prices down, wouldn't you? As far as your offer goes, I have my own bees and am not brokering yours. Good luck.

No need to get snarky with eachother...I'm no trying to tick anyone off. My point is that Craigslist gets it done if you start in September.


----------



## Shouse

Well OK, Then. I'm turning the trucks around.

Didn't mean to get "snarky" just wanted clarifications and just thought you would like to make a quick $200,000, and put your pollen traps on all 20,000 hives....just say'n.


----------



## Nick Noyes

As for hive rental prices, don’t believe everything you hear or read. I know that if it’s on the internet then it must be true, but…. right now, I can rent you 20,000 strong healthy hives (11-14 frames) at $165.00 per hive, you can turn around and, (according to you) rent them to the growers for $175.00 per hive and make a quick $200,000. If you don’t know that many growers you can list them on Craigslist, "it’s a drop in the bucket."

I can rent you that many right now for $100 a hive. However I am going to need them back Febuary 1 ,2014 in the same condition they are in now. 
Any takers?


----------



## mnbeekeeper

just curious, i do not see any hives for rent on the cali craigs list. am i not searching the right way?? i type in hives for rent or bee hives for rent or almonds need pollination. nothing comes up. i dont know what hes talking about when he says there are 20,000 hives for rent on craigs list. maybe i am wrong. please explain. i would think that it could be a risky move to just find some guy you dont know on craigs list and trust he will deliver good bee hives.


----------



## Shouse

Go to Craigslist, search for "services" "for sale" "Almond Pollination", "Bees for rent", "Bees for Sale'. Check in each major almond cities/towns. Chico, Sacramento, Modesto, Fresno (there is one there for 15,000 hives in the Fresno ad).

You would need to "Trust but Verify" most growers will want to visit the bee yard and do an informal inspection. I have one coming up this week.


----------



## Trevor Mansell

Shouse, how many hives does your company place into the almonds?


----------



## Shouse

Nick Noyes said:


> As for hive rental prices, don’t believe everything you hear or read. I know that if it’s on the internet then it must be true, but…. right now, I can rent you 20,000 strong healthy hives (11-14 frames) at $165.00 per hive, you can turn around and, (according to you) rent them to the growers for $175.00 per hive and make a quick $200,000. If you don’t know that many growers you can list them on Craigslist, "it’s a drop in the bucket."
> 
> I can rent you that many right now for $100 a hive. However I am going to need them back Febuary 1 ,2014 in the same condition they are in now.
> Any takers?


February first might be a little early.


----------



## Shouse

Trevor Mansell said:


> Shouse, how many hives does your company place into the almonds?


Well if I can get Nick to let me have his hives a couple more months, we would do about 28,000.


----------



## Nick Noyes

Just so we are all on the same page.... 20,000 hives in almonds is a very small drop in the bucket. We don't run 20,000 but I can get all you want now as long as they are returned before Febuary 1, 2014 in the same condition as they are in right now. 
It's only 3 and half months what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Shouse

Well... :scratch: OK, but only if Kilocharlie brings all the pollen traps.

I'm putting the ad in craigslist now.:banana:


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Nick Noyes said:


> Just so we are all on the same page.... ?


You don't count Nick, according to others, Shouse says in his almond agreement that he doesn't take bees that were fed Nutra Bee.... How many semi's of sub did I send to you & your dad this year Nick......

Ah rats your just going to have to suffer with that low rental price in the almonds like you did last year Nick.  

BTW, Nicks bees on you-tube video, search under "almond pollination 2012"


----------



## Shouse

Keith Jarrett said:


> How many semi's of sub did I send to you & your dad this year Nick......
> 
> Ah Gees, Nick, I knew there was a catch, Dang Nab It! No wonder you're only asking $100.00 a hive.


----------



## Nick Noyes

I think there may be a misunderstanding. We are committed for almonds in Febuary and March.


----------



## Shouse

Nick Noyes said:


> I think there may be a misunderstanding. We are committed for almonds in Febuary and March.


No misunderstanding, I think we were all joking around but I think Kilocharlie is still building 20,000 pollen traps to capture all that almond pollen.

I hear the rates are above $185.00. It must be true I saw it on the internet.


----------



## matt1954

I spoke with our broker a few weeks ago, quoting expectations of between 180-225.00 per colony. But the winter is not here yet.


----------



## Shouse

matt1954 said:


> I spoke with our broker a few weeks ago, quoting expectations of between 180-225.00 per colony. But the winter is not here yet.


And what is the name of this broker?


----------



## Trevor Mansell

matt1954 said:


> I spoke with our broker a few weeks ago, quoting expectations of between 180-225.00 per colony. But the winter is not here yet.


Ive been talking with a broker that is getting $180.00 this season .


----------



## Shouse

Trevor Mansell said:


> Ive been talking with a broker that is getting $180.00 this season .


And what is his name?


----------



## Honey-4-All

Trevor Mansell said:


> Ive been talking with a broker that is getting $180.00 this season .


Regarding pricing: Could someone on here please explain why anyone would willing reveal WHO is offering WHAT regarding the price of pollination? 

If the "price is right" why would anyone want to play "lets make a deal" and reveal what broker is possibly behind door #3.


----------



## Shouse

Honey-4-All said:


> Regarding pricing: Could someone on here please explain why anyone would willing reveal WHO is offering WHAT regarding the price of pollination?
> 
> If the "price is right" why would anyone want to play "lets make a deal" and reveal what broker is possibly behind door #3.


Hmmmmm, let me see :scratch: Oh, Oh, Oh, I know! Because the more hives the broker leases out at $225.00 per hive the more he makes! But wait that's not all we the beekeepers can use that broker AND WE MAKE MORE $$$ TOO! IT'S A WIN WIN FOR EVERYONE! :banana:


----------



## G B

Hey Phil is the 180.00 to the Beek ? if so that sounds like a lot of money to me. more is better but that's a good price IMHO


----------



## Trevor Mansell

Honey-4-All said:


> Regarding pricing: Could someone on here please explain why anyone would willing reveal WHO is offering WHAT regarding the price of pollination?
> 
> If the "price is right" why would anyone want to play "lets make a deal" and reveal what broker is possibly behind door #3.


I think some brokers are trying to set a price for the season ,"a going rate" . Most brokers just get a flat rate $20-$25 a hive so it doesn't really mater what the price is. The broker I was talking to visited Ga and Fl to sign up beekeepers he told us he is asking $180-185 from the grower.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

This is starting to sound like a "straight pipe",

from the ears (bypass brain) to tongue.


----------



## Honey-4-All

G B said:


> Hey Phil is the 180.00 to the Beek ? if so that sounds like a lot of money to me. more is better but that's a good price IMHO


Dr George, (inside joke folks)

At this point I can not answer that question knowledgeably. Sorry!!!! If you really want to know you might want to ask the broker on this thread what he is willing to sign you up for as of yesterday. That will give you a basis from which to begin to work with. If you know the last one he signed I doubt it will be going down from that point till end of January. If you happened to be so blessed as to get a notarized copy of the last one he signed let me know. I might be missing it but I haven't seen him reveal his current offering on here. 

Brokers can be a good deal for some. That depends on what the beek needs and what the broker offers.

It has been my observation that the folks who gain the most out of a brokering situation fall into two categories of beekeepers. If you are not wearing one of the of these beekeeping sandals you'd most often be better of going on you own straight to the grower or through a friend who is well connected and respected. ( you are familiar with what i mean here I assume)

1. Those who go through a frame count program that pays top bucks per frame similar to what Mr. Mike R. offers and repeatedly has performed under in Northern California.

2. Those who live far away and can ship bees last minute to someone who is dumping them in, pulling them straight out,( no care needed) and aren't inclined to want to the travels,hassles, and expenses of coming to the land of Fruits and nuts. 

Any other reason someone would use a broker?


----------



## Shouse

Trevor Mansell said:


> Most brokers just get a flat rate $20-$25 a hive so it doesn't really mater what the price is. The broker I was talking to visited Ga and Fl to sign up beekeepers he told us he is asking $180-185 from the grower.


Trevor,

I have to disagree with you that “it doesn’t really matter what the price is.” 
Ultimately, the beekeeper and the grower pay the broker fee either directly or indirectly and it matters greatly to the grower as well as the beekeeper. If the grower or the beekeeper can avoid the added cost of a broker’s fee (all things being equal), the grower will go with the lowest cost, and the beekeepers will receive a higher rental fee.

It makes total sense that if the grower or the beekeeper does not need the services offered by a broker they should not use one. That is an economic decision that needs to be made on a personal level. Does the broker fee justify the services provided?

If a broker is charging you $20.00 and gets a rental rate from a grower of say $150.00 you net $130.00 before travel costs. Does it make sense for you to incur a $50.00 per hive trucking/hive prep expense from Florida and forgo the loss opportunity revenue such as local honey production, or pollination contracts to net $80.00? On the other hand, does it make more sense if the broker gets a rate of say $200.00, and you net $180.00 before travel costs?

I talk with hundreds of almond growers each year, last week alone I or my associates spoke to at least 20-30 growers and not one of them are expecting to pay $180.00 per hive (only time will tell) none of them are ready to sign a contract for more than $155.00 per hive. Most beekeepers I talk to are not ready to comment their hives at that rate.

The reason I ask who these brokers are (and I assume they do not mine their names being revealed since they are promoting their services via visits to your area) is because if its Joe Traynor or Denise Quails that are saying it, it a lot difference then if someone like Blankenship is saying it.


----------



## Trevor Mansell

Shouse said:


> Trevor,
> 
> I have to disagree with you that “it doesn’t really matter what the price is.”
> Ultimately, the beekeeper and the grower pay the broker fee either directly or indirectly and it matters greatly to the grower as well as the beekeeper. If the grower or the beekeeper can avoid the added cost of a broker’s fee (all things being equal), the grower will go with the lowest cost, and the beekeepers will receive a higher rental fee.
> 
> It makes total sense that if the grower or the beekeeper does not need the services offered by a broker they should not use one. That is an economic decision that needs to be made on a personal level. Does the broker fee justify the services provided?
> 
> If a broker is charging you $20.00 and gets a rental rate from a grower of say $150.00 you net $130.00 before travel costs. Does it make sense for you to incur a $50.00 per hive trucking/hive prep expense from Florida and forgo the loss opportunity revenue such as local honey production, or pollination contracts to net $80.00? On the other hand, does it make more sense if the broker gets a rate of say $200.00, and you net $180.00 before travel costs?
> 
> I talk with hundreds of almond growers each year, last week alone I or my associates spoke to at least 20-30 growers and not one of them are expecting to pay $180.00 per hive (only time will tell) none of them are ready to sign a contract for more than $155.00 per hive. Most beekeepers I talk to are not ready to comment their hives at that rate.
> 
> The reason I ask who these brokers are (and I assume they do not mine their names being revealed since they are promoting their services via visits to your area) is because if its Joe Traynor or Denise Quails that are saying it, it a lot difference then if someone like Blankenship is saying it.


 Thanks for bringing that math equation to my attention ,I would have never thought to put in all those figures. I don't care what Joe Traynor or Denise Quails are saying ,Im simply stating the price that has been offered to me and other beekeepers in my area by a reliable broker in Ca. The last time I checked the title of this thread is pollination prices ,which is simply what I am posting . 

The fee for the brokerage service and loading/unloading the bees is usually $20.00-$25.00 a hive ,some just charge a few dollars for the contract but don't do any of the heavy lifting. The price from the growers have no effect on the brokerage fee the fee is what it is . Thats why I said it doesn't matter what the price is .


----------



## Shouse

Trevor,

Thank you for clarifying that it was the loading and unloading fees you were speaking of, yes you are correct that doesn't directly effect the grower's offer. 

I'm still curious as to why you don't name the source of the information.

As a beekeeper I would jump all over a hive rental price of $180.00 - $185.00.


----------



## Trevor Mansell

Its Ryan Cusins from Chowchilla ,its not a secret. Why are you so worried about who it is ? You seem to know so much about Almond pollination tell us ,where will the market be this year? I mean you are the one pontificating on this thread about all things Almond pollination .


----------



## Shouse

Trevor, I'm not "worried" about who it is, as I said earlier if it was someone I knew I would be more inclined to give the rumor some creditability. I do not know Ryan Cusins and he probably doesn't know me. 
As for the market this coming year, I have no idea what it will be in February 2014, I haven't guessed it right in 15 years other than it was going up. 
However, I do know what the market is today and if the beekeepers are trying to set a rate at $180.00 per hive as you say, the Growers are trying to set the rate at $145.00 . Just today I've received calls from three different growers totaling over 1,100 hives, (all in central California) (yes I realize it's a drop in the bucket but this was just today's inquiries) asking what our rates were, none of them are willing at this time to comment to anything over $145.00. I have one contract in Chowchilla that has agreed to $155.00 per hive and I have a small local beekeeper very happy with that rate. As a second generation almond grower for over 30 years, Yes, I do know a little about almond pollination, more than most, less then some.


----------



## LT

Thanks for the information Steve. What are any move in dates directly to the grower?


----------



## Keith Jarrett

More fluff going on here than at the Orville Redenbacher popcorn factory.

P.S. it's Ryan Cosyns


----------



## Shouse

LT said:


> Thanks for the information Steve. What are any move in dates directly to the grower?


We begin moving hives to the orchard the last week of January, but at least two weeks after the grower makes the last dormant spray. Our goal is to have every thing in place well before the 8th or 10th of February. I would rather be two weeks early than a day late.


----------



## Shouse

Keith Jarrett said:


> More fluff going on here than at the Orville Redenbacher popcorn factory.
> 
> P.S. it's Ryan Cosyns


Still don't know him.


----------



## busy bee apiary

Shouse said:


> Trevor, I'm not "worried" about who it is, as I said earlier if it was someone I knew I would be more inclined to give the rumor some creditability. I do not know Ryan Cusins and he probably doesn't know me.
> As for the market this coming year, I have no idea what it will be in February 2014, I haven't guessed it right in 15 years other than it was going up.
> However, I do know what the market is today and if the beekeepers are trying to set a rate at $180.00 per hive as you say, the Growers are trying to set the rate at $145.00 . Just today I've received calls from three different growers totaling over 1,100 hives, (all in central California) (yes I realize it's a drop in the bucket but this was just today's inquiries) asking what our rates were, none of them are willing at this time to comment to anything over $145.00. I have one contract in Chowchilla that has agreed to $155.00 per hive and I have a small local beekeeper very happy with that rate. As a second generation almond grower for over 30 years, Yes, I do know a little about almond pollination, more than most, less then some.


I received $145 per hive in 2009. That same price for 2014 is unreasonably low.


----------



## Shouse

busy bee apiary said:


> I received $145 per hive in 2009. That same price for 2014 is unreasonably low.


I agree!

And just to clarify I know "of" Dick and Allen Cosyns they grow almond or use to in Madera.


----------



## matt1954

It was one of them. who made the comment.



*The reason I ask who these brokers are (and I assume they do not mine their names being revealed since they are promoting their services via visits to your area) is because if its Joe Traynor or Denise Quails that are saying it, it a lot difference then if someone like.....is saying it.[/QUOTE]*


----------



## Keith Jarrett

what happen to page #12, we were just getting a first hand look at why alot of midwest keepers don't trust brokers. Shouldn't have deleted it, the truth speaks for itself, it was in raw form here last night.


----------



## hpm08161947

Keith Jarrett said:


> what happen to page #12, we were just getting a first hand look at why alot of midwest keepers don't trust brokers. Shouldn't have deleted it, the truth speaks for itself, it was in raw form here last night.


Ir was very educational... not sure where it crossed the line.


----------



## UVBee

I have commitments for field run hives at $180/hive for 2014. After the California Beekeepers Association meeting this week, the word was a $20-$30 dollar jump from what it was last year. Last year, I raised my prices in December and saw my price become low-to average by the time the market shook out. To say that almond growers won't contract for anything over $155 is simply not true. My growers have all heard the $180 price tag already, some were hearing hive prices closer to $200/hive and up. 

These guys are worried about getting quality hives for their orchards. It's worth the money to guarantee that they will have the bees to produce their crop. Right now almond growers are showing a 4k profit per acre on average. They don't want to pay more than their neighbors or over the market price, but they also want to make sure they have the bees. Last year was tight on GOOD bees, and they know it… this year, CA has another ~50,000 acres needing hives and its been another relatively dry year. The number of good hives out there are going to be limited. If you are one who has put the effort into your hives and they are paying you back with health of an 8 frame average or more than make sure you are compensated for it.


----------



## LSPender

current offer prices, just returned from CA state beekeepers meeting

paramount 160 base for 8 frame with bounus of 7.50 each for frame 9 & 10, & 5.00 per frame 11 & 12, max price 185

standard price should be around 180 for 8 frames & 160 for 6 frames with high probability of going up.

supply short, supply of good bees really short.


----------



## Honey-4-All

UVBee said:


> I have commitments for field run hives at $180/hive for 2014. ..............its been another relatively dry year. The number of good hives out there are going to be limited. If you are one who has put the effort into your hives and they are paying you back with health of an 8 frame average or more than make sure you are compensated for it.



You are right on "Double T". The way I see it the 180 is split as follows: Syrup since April $30-35. Sub $20. Sore back from applying $30 (aka labor) Bees and queens $50. Dead out factor for every great one going in $45. Trucks, forklifts and diesel... $30. That leaves $20 for the slack or the old lady.... :shhhh:


----------



## dback

LSPender said:


> paramount 160 base for 8 frame with bounus of 7.50 each for frame 9 & 10, & 5.00 per frame 11 & 12, max price 185


And that's already a $10.00 raise over the original contract they sent out just a few weeks ago. They're still low.........


----------



## azbees

I was offered $165 minimum 6 frames. last year we averaged 8 . I'm not sure about any bonus wit.h this contact.


----------



## Daniel Y

Anyone have a link to how to go about evaluating number of frames?

I am looking to send a hand full of hives to Almonds for the first time. Have a local guy sending his down on the 27th. Weather has been good and I may be able to get a look for myself before taking them down.


----------



## loggermike

Here you go:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...B-Fpy4YPkCLlo3DJVxVBxMA&bvm=bv.58187178,d.cGU


----------



## MNbees

Any price updates for the upcoming almond pollination??

what are you getting ?

sounds like we are going to get 175/155 which is awesome, just curious if that's about the norm?


----------



## Honey-4-All

MNbees said:


> Any price updates for the upcoming almond pollination??
> 
> what are you getting ?
> 
> sounds like we are going to get *175/155* which is awesome, just curious if that's about the norm?



Care to share the distinction?


----------



## MNbees

distinction?


----------



## Honey-4-All

MNbees said:


> distinction?


"175/155" ??????


----------



## MNbees

155 to the beekeeper and 20 bucks to the broker = 175


----------



## Honey-4-All

MNbees said:


> 155 to the beekeeper and 20 bucks to the broker = 175


Got it. What is the broker doing for the grower and yourself for their 12% of the gross?


----------



## MNbees

the broker is trusted by the grower to provide good colonies and then places them.

the broker loads and unloads the bees as well as handling the relationships with the growers.


----------



## loggermike

There is also this article that has a link to a free online course for hive strength evaluation. it was kinda fun to fool around with.http://westernfarmpress.com/tree-nuts/honey-bee-strength-assessment-course-online


----------



## Daniel Y

loggermike, It looks like they removed all of the course but the introduction.


----------



## loggermike

Sorry,I should have checked it before posting the link. They must have taken it down since I last logged in some months back.I emailed them to ask why.


----------



## loggermike

Daniel, I received this direct link to the content from them:
http://stream.ucanr.org/bee_modules/colony_strength/index.html


----------



## Daniel Y

Thank you, that works.


----------



## Poptart

Has anyone heard what the price will be for blueberries in Eastern NC?


----------



## mnbeekeeper

seeing lots of hives for rent on the cali craigs list. some are only asking for 120 per 8 frames. whats up? long on bees this year? still to early to tell?


----------



## Daniel Y

Not certain but I was hearing that yards where filling up and most had all they can take. Growers reduced the number of hives they want to limit nut set in anticipation of a drought. I think it is more of a demand side issue than a supply is to abundant. short supply works just fine when the demand is cut in half.

Waiting to see if a week of rain gets any growers to scramble for more hives. not likely though they are in a drought state of mind and seem to have resigned themselves to the idea they will take the loss this year. sad because i do not forecast the drought to remain. I was thinking we woudl be getting rain right now back in December. Wish I was getting an inkling of when it will end. Nothing my gut has settled on for now. All I know is a whole lot of the moisture comes in February often. My gut still says it will not make up for what we didn't get the rest of this winter. a completely dry January is hard to come back from. These storms so far are not strong enough. They need to get impressive if they are going to get the job done. they are barely gettign attention.


----------



## Honey-4-All

I heard from some unamed sub guy that the price drop might be correlated to the West side (push them old tress over) blues.


----------



## UVBee

Personally, I would not trust the prices found on craigslist regardless of the type of the year. A bee broker I spoke to recently told me that where there was more hives still on the market, but the quality of hives that $120 was buying was unacceptable (8/frames a PALLET kind of quality). There are lot of dinks out there. I am starting to hear from people who thought there numbers were better just a few weeks ago then they are now. There still seems to be time for this to all shake out. 

Our price is stable at $180, plus we have covered a few other beekeeper's contracts who came up short for the same price. Not one grower has given me any lip about the price. Only word in relation to the price was, "well, as long as we are getting paid then you guys will too." 

Many of these guys, seem to reason as long as some orchards are not getting the water needed their price is likely to stay high or go up.


----------



## red

As of today i'm still seeing truck loads of hives heading south. On another note today was also the first load of boxes I have seen heading back north, probably empty.


----------



## Double_Bee

Just wanted to add that we got a record high of 200 per hive on almonds this year on one contract. That is the highest we have ever seen for ourselves, don't know about any one else.


----------



## kilocharlie

Some of my buddies averaged $242, $210.50, and $193.25 respectively. I heard, but have not confirmed, as high as $250. Lots of complaints about colonies coming in under estimates. 

It seems that using a truck equipped with air ride bags would help, and stick to good roads. One guy from mid-west said he lost a good number during transport, and said that he was sure the damage came on a rough section of road. It looked like he could have secured the boxes better, too, but that loosening may have occurred over the rough place, too.


----------



## azbees

Anyone want to share blueberry pollination pricing in the USA? I guess Canada too.


----------



## Honeybeezen

Blueberry pollination contracts in the Fraser Valley ranged from a low of about $85 to a high of about $130, with most of us in the $110 range.
Raspberries are about $50-65, and cranberries between $120-$140.
Tree fruits in the Okanagan were in the $65-75 range, with some beekeepers doing 2-3 sets (they had shorter pollination periods than those of us in blueberries and raspberries.)
In our case we did two sets; blueberries and then raspberries.


----------



## sharpdog

What did blackberrys pay? Ive heard you can make a box of honey on them in a normal year?


----------



## Honeybeezen

The Fraser Valley has a very healthy population of "wild" Himalayan blackberries; so much so that it is for many beekeepers the prime nectar source for honey. Unfortunately, it is not really a commercial crop and no one pays for pollination. However, there are several varieties of farm-grown blackberries that are commercially-produced, but their bloom times tend to coincide with raspberries so the pollination is incidental. We pollinate a large raspberry grower's fields, and there is no fee for the side-by-side pollination of his blackberries.


----------



## Davidnewbeeboxbuilder

When u do pollination do y'all ask for half on delivery. How do the big commercials cough up that much money to haul bees.


----------



## matt1954

Yes.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Davidnewbeeboxbuilder said:


> When u do pollination do y'all ask for half on delivery. How do the big commercials cough up that much money to haul bees.


Save, scrimp, and borrow. (sparingly on the borrowing portion if at all) . Don't expect to have this happen overnight BTW. The ROI on bees varies greatly from year to year with many bad years in a row interspersed with a few glorious ones when one needs to take the winnings and hoard them for the lean times.

Starting with no money down and growing on your own BST it might take a guy 5-10 years to earn enough to grow from one hive to a semi-load where one would have enough in the bank to haul them back and forth to the almonds from the east coast.

Unwavering patience, dedication, and perseverance solely focused with the goal in mind is the only way to proceed.


----------



## RAK

Well folks, were got some contracts lined up in Colusa County. $180 for 8 frame average.


----------



## matt1954

Just locked my "one load empire" at 185.00 two days ago. Modesto area.


----------



## MNbees

anyone else? i am offered same as las year $175, seems like a good price just want to know if thats on par with others.


----------



## UVBee

175 to 180 from Livingston to Colusa. I have heard a lot of talk of trying to drive prices down with the drought concerns, but there was still a net increase in acreage last year AND driving around orchards everyone has put their post-harvest water on the orchard meaning they are 90% locked into next year's production.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

MNbees said:


> anyone else? i am offered same as las year $175, seems like a good price just want to know if thats on par with others.


Your right in the ball game at that price.


----------



## juniorbeeman

RAK is that meaning 8 frames of brood or 8 frames of bees?


----------



## azbees

I'm not RAK but I'm sure it's 8 frames of bees. My grower requires 6 frame average at $165 might go to $170


----------



## RAK

juniorbeeman said:


> RAK is that meaning 8 frames of brood or 8 frames of bees?


Only person who could have 8 frames of brood this time of year is Keith.
Most of our have 4 frames of brood now.


----------



## tommyt

*What's the going rate for Blueberry pollination in central Florida ?*

Thanks In advance &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## tommyt

Anyone ???


----------



## sqkcrk

$60.00 to $80.00 in NC. No idea what it is in FL.


----------



## tommyt

Thanks 
People are telling me 45 I say that's a bit lite


----------



## sqkcrk

If you are dealing with someone who needs your pollination service, I would say so. Be prepared to walk away. If that's what your fellow beekeepers are telling you, that doesn't mean you need to take low dollar. Be prepared to walk away. It isn't like you haven't been making it w/out the income so far, have you?


----------



## kilocharlie

I recall from a few years ago seeing a listing of crops and pollination prices through University of Florida's website. Sorry, I don't have the link. They also had a study suggesting planting of multiple types of blueberries and using honeybees, Bombus, and mason bees for pollination.


----------



## Honey-4-All

It is what it is....... Different with location and crop.

Only thing is that one should always consider the opportunity costs when deciding what price to charge. Its not about the now money when one considers what opportunity one is missing elsewhere. 

In my case we no longer do cherry pollination. Queens and packages will outdo them any day of the week in the current market.


----------



## scituatema

how much is the cranberry pollination fee in Massachusetts for 2015?


----------



## matt1954

Had a grower who called me today wanting 180 colonies at 50.00 per on melons. Guess what I told him?


----------



## clyderoad

A small apple grower wanted some of my bees for apples at $50 per. 

I told him to double it, he said no way.
Guess what I did?

I really don't know what some of these guys are thinking with offers like that.


----------



## RAK

Wish our apple prices were as good as yours. $50 is average for WA apples.


----------



## sqkcrk

clyderoad said:


> A small apple grower wanted some of my bees for apples at $50 per.
> 
> I told him to double it, he said no way.
> Guess what I did?
> 
> I really don't know what some of these guys are thinking with offers like that.


$100.00 is quite a bit higher than anyone I am aware of in NY. But someone has to be pushing the price up. In the Champlain Valley, I believe, the average pollination price is around $70.00. I haven't canvassed all of the beekeepers who pollinate there. I have heard of some really good prices between Rochester and Oswego. A little higher than the Champlain Valley. I have no idea what the Hudson Valley prices are like.

I guess you didn't really want to pollinate that guys orchard, did you? Would you have done it for $75.00? How many hives did he want?


----------



## Michael Palmer

I told them the same thing the year I quit pollinating apples....2001. Think about it. Over the years I figured I lost a medium of honey for every colony I pollinated with...even though the apiaries were located within 10 miles of the orchard. At todays honey prices, a medium of honey...40 pounds...is worth more than the pollination fee. Why bother if you're in a decent honey producing area.





clyderoad said:


> A small apple grower wanted some of my bees for apples at $50 per.
> 
> I told him to double it, he said no way.
> Guess what I did?
> 
> I really don't know what some of these guys are thinking with offers like that.


----------



## jim lyon

As someone who has never pollinated apples I find this interesting. I'm assuming the issue is pesticide related as seasonally there should be plenty of time after the apple bloom to get relocated for perhaps basswood or clover? I've seen very strong hives come off of Washington apples into the Dakotas with plenty of time to spare to catch a clover flow. Seems like the only complaint I've heard about apples is the pollen is highly stimulative but nectar is almost non existent.


----------



## camero7

Here in the northeast I've experienced serious losses from spraying - I believe a combination of fungicide and pesticide. My colonies did not die immediately but went downhill fast, never recovered and died in the winter. I will only pollinate organic orchards now and I charge $125, take it or leave it, I really don't care. But I'm not a big operator with hundreds of hives to place. I still use a trailer and the armstrong method of moving hives.


----------



## deknow

The USDA study that collected almond pollen to feed back to bees (looking at fungicide issues) found more fungicide present in the pollen collected from the organic orchard Than in the conventional one.

I remember some years ago, allen dick (on beel) talking about using pollen sub to try to minimize the amount of pollen the bees bring into the hive.


----------



## jim lyon

Is it possible to do a quick in and out? That is, pollinating just the "king bloom" with any sort of assurance that no fungicides or insecticides would be used within that narrow window or is that simply not workable for the grower?


----------



## deknow

There have been some claims from NY beekeepers that insecticides are used as "inert" ingredients in other sprays. I have no idea how credible these claims are.


----------



## camero7

That's what I think happened with my bees. I've not experienced losses in organic orchards yet, admittedly a small sample as I do not look for them, they have always come to me.


----------



## clyderoad

I walked away for all of the reasons stated above, honey loss (here $15/lb retail), possible bee loss (local nucs close to $200), no dominate flow afterwards (no big clover, canola, basswood, etc) but a mixed 'wildflower' flow with the exception of black locust.
I too armstrong and trailer my bees but that was not an issue regarding price.
One of the biggest hurdles in deciding against $50 per was being located in one of the highest cost of living areas in the country and the pollination price did not reflect that. He is well aware of what it takes to live here and what things cost. 
I want pollination gigs but not at $50 or $75. it's just not worth it.
The request was for 80 hives, 35 from me, 25 from someone else and his 20.


----------



## Ben Little

I can't understand why pollination prices are different for different crops !! If your bees are being rented for a certain time frame and doing the same amount of work on a crop, why is there such a difference in the rate per hive ?
When you rent *anything* it is priced at a particular rate and that being said, if someone wants to rent bees for 3 weeks and it is 145.00 for blueberries, I want the same amount for the same work end of story. That is why we only do 1 pollination rental, our honey has more value then a second rental and the swarms you would lose wouldn't compensate for the rental fee given, we can make splits before and after pollination and sell them @ 150-175 each and still make honey off of that hive but if they were to go into a second pollination, they would miss the honey and the "split" would go into the trees somewhere. Granted that it is money in your pocket from pollination and you don't have to sit on the crop of honey until you sell it later, the extra stress on the bees isn't worth the risk for a secondary pollination rental. I am also thinking of putting our prices up next year only because all of our costs are going up.


----------



## sqkcrk

jim lyon said:


> Is it possible to do a quick in and out? That is, pollinating just the "king bloom" with any sort of assurance that no fungicides or insecticides would be used within that narrow window or is that simply not workable for the grower?


Maybe some growers would go for that. But I don't know anyone that does. They want as many flowers pollinated as possible. And then they spray a thinning spray and knock some of the set fruit off. Don't ask me to explain that. I don't get it.


----------



## sqkcrk

deknow said:


> There have been some claims from NY beekeepers that insecticides are used as "inert" ingredients in other sprays. I have no idea how credible these claims are.


Suspicions would be a better word. No one knows, or they don't want to say, what the inert ingredients are. And there is some reason to suspect that they may be other insecticides. And then there is "tank mix".


----------



## sqkcrk

clyderoad said:


> The request was for 80 hives, 35 from me, 25 from someone else and his 20.


That's a big orchard for Long Island. I pollinate an orchard with 72 hives. Unless he is running a higher hive per acre ratio than my grower that's an orchard as big or slightly bigger than the one I do. I had no idea. Is that the one in Southold?


----------



## clyderoad

two orchards, same grower, Riverhead.


----------



## RAK

jim lyon said:


> Seems like the only complaint I've heard about apples is the pollen is highly stimulative but nectar is almost non existent.


Our hives are always overweight coming out of apples if temps are 60+ during bloom. I don't know whether its the Apple blossom or dandelion. Washington apples are well done so no problems catching the flow. 5 more weeks till the main flow.


----------



## Michael Palmer

jim lyon said:


> As someone who has never pollinated apples I find this interesting. I'm assuming the issue is pesticide related as seasonally there should be plenty of time after the apple bloom to get relocated for perhaps basswood or clover? I've seen very strong hives come off of Washington apples into the Dakotas with plenty of time to spare to catch a clover flow. Seems like the only complaint I've heard about apples is the pollen is highly stimulative but nectar is almost non existent.


Perhaps it's timing. Our apples bloom mid-May. Moved out about Memorial Day weekend. Supered when they come out. 

Sometimes, not all the hives in an apiary went to the orchard. Not moved because the contract was filled. Those colonies always made more honey than the hives that were moved...I estimate a medium honey lost for every hive moved.

And what really got me...the colonies that pollinated wintered worse than the colonies that didn't move...25-30% loss instead of 10-15% loss. Perhaps Jim Frasier at Penn State is correct about apple pollen and fungicides.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Ben Little said:


> I can't understand why pollination prices are different for different crops !!


Ben,

Do they teach you nothing north of the border regarding pricing structures within the law of supply and demand? Why are packages within Canada so much higher than in the US? Might it be that the supply side is more evenly balance with the demand side here than there? Do you price every item you "sell" at production costs plus a little profit? 

Looks mighty suspicious when you offer blueberries at $50 less than the rest of the crowd! Makes the good and conscientious growers nervous for someone to do so... 

Price within the market range. If you can't make a buck doing it then try another angle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Y

Here is just one example of why prices would vary. Almonds they pay $150 or more per hive as to Apples that pay $50 to $70. Anyone sending colonies to apples Almonds has a lot more distance and expenses to get them there. Plus relatively few beekeepers would do so anyway. They pay what will attract enough hives to California. while apples may have a lot more beekeepers close by that are willing to place their hives. many hives that would not even be considered for almonds. They pay what will attract enough hives also. It just takes far less to attract the hives needed for apples than it does for almonds. Plus Almond hives are needed in the middle to late winter when they are their weakest. requiring more hives. While apples or other crops are required after colonies have built up far stronger and better prepared to get pollination done. Further reducing demand on numbers. Just a couple of ideas on what effects the price of pollination for various crops. Then you consider the value of the crop being pollinated in the first place.


----------



## Ben Little

Honey-4-All said:


> Ben,
> 
> Do they teach you nothing north of the border regarding pricing structures within the law of supply and demand? Why are packages within Canada so much higher than in the US? Might it be that the supply side is more evenly balance with the demand side here than there? Do you price every item you "sell" at production costs plus a little profit?
> 
> Looks mighty suspicious when you offer blueberries at $50 less than the rest of the crowd! Makes the good and conscientious growers nervous for someone to do so...
> 
> Price within the market range. If you can't make a buck doing it then try another angle!!!!!!!!


Average price for blueberry pollination is 145.00 for the bloom period of 3 weeks here in NS. I get that price. Canada pays more for Packages because of all the freight coming from NZ and Australia and then an importer gets a chunk and so on. 
I am only 33 years old and trying to run a beekeeping business, I have to learn from others or by trial and error. I have spoken to other more seasoned beekeepers and they agree the little bit extra money you get by doing a second pollination isn't worth the honey loss or bee loss. I have to take advice where I can get it. I welcome anything that is helpful to our operation.


----------



## Honey-4-All

You are wise to calculate your "opportunity costs" when deciding to do a job. Some times the missed alternative is more profitable than a short run cash infusion. 

http://www.investopedia.com/terms/o/opportunitycost.asp


----------



## high rate of speed

Very well said Phil


----------



## Honey-4-All

To give you a recent example. 

Had a guy pick up a few queens this evening. He only runs a few hundred hives. 

For years I have recommended to him that he ought to pass on trucking the bees down south where he takes a chance on producing orange honey. Last year he lost out and this year he did not go. ( which worked out well for him as I've heard the crop was poor once again) For years I have told him to go into competition with me on queens, package, or nucs. Something that could be done successfully in his own back yard with a lot less risk and expenses. 

*In this case his decision to go to the oranges each year has cost him the opportunity to produce and sell packages which cannot be done simultaneously from the same hives in our area. * 

He's a very nice, polite, and conscientious gentleman who is as fair as the moon this evening.

I personally wish he would do so as it would be great to be able to refer people to a source that I know would do a great job when we have no other option but to turn them away..


----------



## Calibeekeeper

2016 Almond pollination 
185$ for 8 frame average


----------



## DroneLayer

Calibeekeeper said:


> 2016 Almond pollination
> 185$ for 8 frame average


$185 to the beekeeper or $185 minus brokerage fee?


----------



## Calibeekeeper

To the beekeeper I rent my own hives


----------



## jean-marc

Nice. Sounds pretty good.Good for you. A fellow needs an ample supply of cash if the growers want good bees.

Jean-Marc


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret

Holy cow. $185 for how long? Just the 3-4 weeks?


----------



## hobby

the pricing i saw in the usda, was 140.00 for 8 frames and as high as 200 for 10 frames. The 140 being the minimum guarantee price and the up to 200 was bonus for over 8 frames


----------



## RAK

hobby said:


> the pricing i saw in the usda, was 140.00 for 8 frames and as high as 200 for 10 frames. The 140 being the minimum guarantee price and the up to 200 was bonus for over 8 frames


140 is unheard of. Unless they are stolen.


----------



## Honey-4-All

hobby said:


> the pricing i saw in the usda, was 140.00 for 8 frames and as high as 200 for 10 frames. The 140 being the minimum guarantee price and the up to 200 was bonus for over 8 frames


As with a lot of other GVT issued data there is the BS info from the high paid number crunchers with insane pension plans and then the real world data. Kind of like the GVT issued inflation rate and unemployment data. A facadical hint of truth underlaid with a foundation of BS. As RAK states the 140 is for the uninformed newbees and those providing stolen hives

If you had ever had one of the clueless USDA data collection agents stop at your farm you would know why they come up with what they do as data. The other day the annual "gather the information" contractor showed up to ask the same old irrelevant questions they ask every year. When they were about to leave the person made the following comment about our almonds which show they have no clue. "Guess you really don't have anything to do in the almonds once the bees are done pollinating until harvest time?"

Has anyone ever heard of pruning, irrigation. weed and bug control as well as a hundred other things?" 

Clueless!~!!


----------



## hobby

I did not mean to touch on a nerve . I am originally from montana and have family that ranch and farm. i can honestly say, I have never seen a time on a ranch or a farm when there was not some more work that didn't need to be done . As for the pricing on bees it was some thing I read. My first year for attempting to do pollination in california will not be until 2018 at that time my hive count should be around 600 hives. i am new to bee keeping and want to have all my ducks in a row before i start fulfilling pollination contracts . so if any one has any advice I am will to listen.

The only source of knowledge is experience. Albert Einstein


----------



## stasn

Anyone got their almond contracts for this year? What are the current high and low prices?


----------



## Calibeekeeper

Stayed the same as last year $185. Some people are paying $300 in Bakersfield. So it ranges from about $180 to $300.


----------



## Keith Jarrett

Calibeekeeper said:


> Some people are paying $300 in Bakersfield. .


NN, you listening? This one made me laugh.


----------



## RAK

Good one!!


----------



## loggermike

With 300 per hive I could be the King of Bakersfield!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dkvmzJkHx6E


----------



## JRG13

$300 ain't enough to have to go to Bakersfield though


----------



## loggermike

lol but it was fun in the 60s.


----------



## JRG13

I know it's not too bad down there, I couldn't resist though


----------



## Nick Noyes

I will go to Bakersfield for $300 but it has to be at least 100 hives otherwise the trucking would kill me!


----------



## JRG13

Why you think they gotta offer so much in Bakersfield, cuz no one wants to go there!


----------



## homegrown

Is it better up north for almond pollination or just cheaper on fuel costs?


----------



## RAK

Lot more competitive up North.


----------



## homegrown

Good to know. Im guessing the bloom starts about a week later in the north vs south?


----------



## RAK

Depends on the variety but my orchards bloom earlier than most in the modesto area. Not sure about the south. Never been there during bloom.


----------



## homegrown

Good point. Last few years the grower wanted us in by February 4th for non pareil in kern county/Bakersfield.


----------



## RAK

Bloom started the 8th in Glenn county.


----------



## Daniel Y

Is there some where you can find the addresses of Almond Groves? I would like to take my daughter on a tour if we can find a window to get over the pass. I am thinking late February early March. Sacramento Area is only a couple of hours from us if the mountains cooperate.


----------



## loggermike

RAK said:


> Bloom started the 8th in Glenn county.


But it was getting into the 80s that week! Bloom came on fast and crazy. I was amazed at how fast the buds were moving. What will this year bring? My crystal ball is buried under the snow....


----------



## clyderoad

Maybe a couple of you almond pollination guys could find a few minutes this year to snap some photos of the goings on for those of us
who only read about the greatest pollination event on earth.
Even the mundane things to you all would be interesting to us.
Greatly appreciate it if at all possible.


----------



## bison

Daniel Y said:


> Is there some where you can find the addresses of Almond Groves? I would like to take my daughter on a tour if we can find a window to get over the pass. I am thinking late February early March. Sacramento Area is only a couple of hours from us if the mountains cooperate.


Turn right when you hit I-5, then look to your right and left for the next 100 miles...


----------



## Voogesbees

Anyone willing to share some Washington prices?
Apple's cherrys watermelons pumpkin sunflower or anything else?


----------



## Daniel Y

loggermike said:


> But it was getting into the 80s that week! Bloom came on fast and crazy. I was amazed at how fast the buds were moving. What will this year bring? My crystal ball is buried under the snow....


Well the rain continues this week. increasing my chances of seeing some trees still in bloom two weeks from now. My mind is sort of boggled at how they can keep those hives going through all this. fighting the mud and lack of access. or are those hives in the groves just dying off? I now many put a lot of pollen on them etc. when they place them. but how long will that keep the colonies going? The whole thing should be coming to a close here pretty soon shouldn't it?


----------



## Redbirds414

I was wondering if anyone knows what the going rate for cranberry pollination in Wisconsin was in 2017?


----------



## rainesridgefarm

Depending on the orchard $60 -$75


----------



## homegrown

What’s the word on almond Pollination 2018? I’ve heard there will be lots of young orchards coming into production age this year and needing bees. I was surprised last year with the surplus of bees.


----------



## liljake83

I keep hearing bees are short this year heard that last year also though time will tell


----------



## jim lyon

homegrown said:


> What’s the word on almond Pollination 2018? I’ve heard there will be lots of young orchards coming into production age this year and needing bees. I was surprised last year with the surplus of bees.


Thats the question everyone asks this time of year. Impossible to say for sure as we are still early in the games playing stage.


----------



## MTN-Bees

Any speculation on bloom dates in the South Valley?


----------



## RangerLee

MTN-Bees said:


> Any speculation on bloom dates in the South Valley?


I expect the bloom to be early by maybe a week... I have daisies blooming in my yard and several of my trees have swollen buds, and at Eastman Lake the Eucalyptus are already in bloom as well as some bottle brush bushes. The only thing that could slow the season down is if we get a real cold snap...


----------



## soarwitheagles

Newbie here, but have a friend a bit south of us, he says major shortage of bees...esp. for smaller farms. Also, he has a later blooming almond variety...says it should begin to bloom in 2 weeks...

I spoke with a very large bee supplier and he said the going prices in Modesto/Fresno are $175 for 6-8 framers, $200 for 10 framers.


----------



## liljake83

With bees short I have heard of guys asking for $200 and up for 5-6 framers


----------



## mtnmyke

Wish I was closer to come needed pollination. My bees have been exploding this year! I have SEVERAL 20 framers. Does that mean I get $400?


----------



## homegrown

If you take a 20 framer to Almonds it will likely swarm by the time the grower releases you. Probably send off a huge prime swarm.


----------



## mtnmyke

...I was joking...


----------



## Flyer Jim

mtnmyke said:


> Wish I was closer to come needed pollination. My bees have been exploding this year! I have SEVERAL 20 framers. Does that mean I get $400?


If you had some queens it's $800, and it's only 1 1/2 hours to Los Banos from Santa Cruz. But it's work.:lookout:


----------



## gmcharlie

Just contracted a load of 6 (was not going to send them) for 175 net,
had 4 offers. bees all over the country are behind on frame counts, Numbers are okay it seems but they weak


----------



## manddhoney

I need an additional 2,000 hives for 2019 Almond Pollination in Madera, CA area. Please call 559-974-4042


----------



## Beetastic

Seems like the this thread has gone a little cold. I am hearing $185-$190. Could probably get more if you have boomers. How are everyone's bees looking this year? I'll have to do some last minute equalizing, but overall things are ok. I had my fingers crossed for more eucalyptus this winter, but all the rain and cooler temps made it a no show. I guess this is what our "winters" are supposed to look like. I had forgotten with the drought.


----------



## AstroZomBEE

I contracted 4000 colonies at $196. I do all my own loading/unloading placing and deal directly with the almond grower.

I have had the same customer for going on 10 years, we have a well established relationship.

Aaron


----------



## homegrown

I’m hearing rumors of guys being short on there contracts. A friend tried to drop a load this week but there was a foot of standing water in the orchard.


----------



## exchangebees

If anyone needs help with pollination services, feel free to contact me. Also have emergency hives available in January for those who are short.


----------



## exchangebees

exchangebees said:


> If anyone needs help with pollination services, feel free to contact me. Also have emergency hives available in January for those who are short.


Call or Text (916) 708-3488 Greg


----------



## soarwitheagles

Anyone know the average price for honeybee colonies in the almond orchards for 2020?


----------



## liljake83

From everyone I've talked to so far prices are staying put time will tell if the bees are short again like last year name your price we shall see


----------



## Buck wheat

Hey AstroZomBEE,

If you are in need of a staging area, PM me. I've got a sweet spot in rural San Diego with hundreds of acres of dense fauna and flora. Think of it as a safe haven from competition and pesticides. I also have some documentation to prove it.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Whoever is in the pollination industry. Take notice of the following "alternative pollination solution". It is a company from Israel that successfully found a way to pollinate almonds artificially. And they target especially the US almond pollination industry.

Quote: "Developed open and cooperative relationships with leading almond growers in the main almond markets - USA and Australia"

https://www.edetepta.com/our-solution

:scratch:


----------



## manddhoney

BernhardHeuvel said:


> Whoever is in the pollination industry. Take notice of the following "alternative pollination solution". It is a company from Israel that successfully found a way to pollinate almonds artificially. And they target especially the US almond pollination industry.
> 
> Quote: "Developed open and cooperative relationships with leading almond growers in the main almond markets - USA and Australia"
> 
> https://www.edetepta.com/our-solution
> 
> :scratch:


This company has not found a way to successfully pollinate any orchard or crop. Read the details and come up with your own summary. According to their website, they ONLY extract available male pollen by harvesting the entire flower. *The pollen is processed, labeled according to variety, and stored for use the following pollination year. This stored pollen has to be "blown on" to every female flower at the appropriate time in order to achieve desired results. This process has been in place for many years now(Firman Pollen, Antles Pollen) nothing new. *

Negative to this system is you need to convince any grower to pay for having this pollen blown on to the orchard at the correct time x approx. million bearing acres. Pollen can not be blown on anything while it is raining or heavy fog as pollen is lighter weight than water/fog.

a. What is the actual cost variable to any grower who has to rent/buy a special blower to attach to their tractor or atv ? 
b. What is the cost of purchasing this processed pollen on a per acre basis ?
c. Any grower will need to analyze if renting honey bees for pollination versus buying/renting a machine, plus labor costs for spraying and purchasing processed pollen.

I believe as beekeepers we are safe from any potential mechanical intrusion that may or may not disrupt our God given pollinating species.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel

Hope you are right. 

When I was a kid, we didn't have mobile phones nor smart phones. And today...they don't simply blow pollen into the tree, they managed to target individual blossoms while they blow the pollen. That's a step further I reckon'. 

Besides the costs, there are benefits for the industry not be overlooked.

1. First you can spray whatever pesticide you want and whenever you want, without caring for the bees.

2. Pollen could be licensed as are seeds today. 

3. With those heavy winter losses the supply with bee hives is unstable.

And so on. 

If they can do it, they'll do it.


----------



## AHudd

The viability of pollen is negatively impacted by humidity. And rain.

Alex


----------



## jim lyon

I would say "alternate pollination" as described here would have about the same impact on commercial pollination as instrumental insemination of queens does to the commercial mated queen market.


----------



## JRG13

I'd like to see them try as I see it as a logistical nightmare.... I can see it as a good alternative when bees are scarce, but if bees are available, why risk it. Even on the flipside, you can't apply pollen in bad weather or cold weather, the flowers wouldn't be receptive anyway...


----------



## JWPalmer

That is kinda they way I see it. An alternative to bee pollination when bees are unavailable. Nothing beats the natural way, no matter how innovative we become.


----------



## LarryBud

Any reports on what the almond guys are paying this year? I googled some California news reports and it looks like 1.9 million hives with an average price around $200. Hive shortages expected and the price of almonds is down. I'm just a lowly east coast hobbyist but I am amazed by the shear scope of the commercial industry and it's economics. My supplier has 4500 hives here on the east coast and with all of the time and work he puts in, I can see it not all rainbows and unicorns-it's farming with a flying crop.


----------



## joebeewhisperer

BernhardHeuvel said:


> If they can do it, they'll do it.


Yep. I work for a company that began building automated planting/greenhouse equipment 60 years ago. When I first went to work there I saw a video of a nursery owner standing by one of our machines/lines that I'm just going to ballpark at 200K. I remember wondering just how much labor was this guy saving.?. But these machines are often idle for at least 9-10 months a year. And we frequently get calls for parts on machines they sold in the 80s and 90s. The machine doesn't ask for a raise, you don't have to pay half its social security etc. It's a stable solution to a season that comes like clockwork every year, just like the almonds.

I have also seen the video of cherry trees in China being pollinated by people with tiny paint brushes and pollen in jelly jars. The documentary claimed this had to be done because pesticides killed off all the pollinators. This would be the other extreme. 


LarryBud said:


> Any reports on what the almond guys are paying this year? I googled some California news reports and it looks like 1.9 million hives with an average price around $200


To save $380,000,000 you can bet someone is looking for alternatives. 

And yes, the only info I have on last year's numbers from anyone who actually does it was $150-200 depending on grower and average frame count of bees. Actually the latter thing was more of a contractual obligation/prerequisite.


----------



## LarryBud

joebeewhisperer said:


> Yep. I work for a company that began building automated planting/greenhouse equipment 60 years ago. When I first went to work there I saw a video of a nursery owner standing by one of our machines/lines that I'm just going to ballpark at 200K. I remember wondering just how much labor was this guy saving.?. But these machines are often idle for at least 9-10 months a year. And we frequently get calls for parts on machines they sold in the 80s and 90s. The machine doesn't ask for a raise, you don't have to pay half its social security etc. It's a stable solution to a season that comes like clockwork every year, just like the almonds.
> 
> I have also seen the video of cherry trees in China being pollinated by people with tiny paint brushes and pollen in jelly jars. The documentary claimed this had to be done because pesticides killed off all the pollinators. This would be the other extreme.
> 
> To save $380,000,000 you can bet someone is looking for alternatives.
> 
> And yes, the only info I have on last year's numbers from anyone who actually does it was $150-200 depending on grower and average frame count of bees. Actually the latter thing was more of a contractual obligation/prerequisite.



The issue with that would be simple economics. To save $380,000,000 you can't have solution that costs $400,000,000 ;-)


----------



## soarwitheagles

I thought the title of this thread was "Pollination Prices"...

Anyhow, we are being paid $190 per colony in the almond orchards and anywhere between $60-$100 per colony in the cherry orchards...

Our colonies averaged 9-10 frames but many beekeepers are bring in colonies with 6-7 frames.

And word on the street is...there is no shortage of honey bees this year...

We live in central valley, CA, surrounded by almond and cherry orchards...they go for miles upon miles upon miles...

Hope this helps!


----------



## aran

soarwitheagles said:


> I thought the title of this thread was "Pollination Prices"...
> 
> Anyhow, we are being paid $190 per colony in the almond orchards and anywhere between $60-$100 per colony in the cherry orchards...
> 
> Our colonies averaged 9-10 frames but many beekeepers are bring in colonies with 6-7 frames.
> 
> And word on the street is...there is no shortage of honey bees this year...
> 
> We live in central valley, CA, surrounded by almond and cherry orchards...they go for miles upon miles upon miles...
> 
> Hope this helps!


How long is the contract for? im a hobbyist in upstate NY so its merely curiosity for me. But for a $190 fee per hive on almonds how long do the bees stay there?


----------



## matt1954

soarwitheagles said:


> I thought the title of this thread was "Pollination Prices"...
> 
> Anyhow, we are being paid $190 per colony in the almond orchards and anywhere between $60-$100 per colony in the cherry orchards...
> 
> Our colonies averaged 9-10 frames but many beekeepers are bring in colonies with 6-7 frames.
> 
> And word on the street is...there is no shortage of honey bees this year...
> 
> We live in central valley, CA, surrounded by almond and cherry orchards...they go for miles upon miles upon miles...
> 
> Hope this helps!


Hey that is great. I got cherry growers calling me that want to pay 45.00 a colony. I wont leave home for less than 85.00 a colony.


----------



## soarwitheagles

aran said:


> How long is the contract for? im a hobbyist in upstate NY so its merely curiosity for me. But for a $190 fee per hive on almonds how long do the bees stay there?


Aran,

Dude, you are on the opposite side of the nation! What type of fruit trees grow there anyway? And do growers pay for honeybee pollination?

Almonds here in California's are the third most valuable agricultural product accounting for $5.2 billion (about 11%) of agricultural output in 2016. So there is quite a bit of money involved and the almond orchards keep growing every year.

Here, almond growers usually need the honeybees for approximately 5-6 weeks. Early blooming almond varieties ask for the honeybees around February 1st. Later blooming almonds will at times need honeybees mid February. 

Early blooming cherries just began to pop last Saturday. Most cherry growers usually need the honeybees for 3-4 weeks max. 

Hope this answers your questions!

Soar


----------



## soarwitheagles

matt1954 said:


> Hey that is great. I got cherry growers calling me that want to pay 45.00 a colony. I wont leave home for less than 85.00 a colony.


We had calls last week from desperate cherry growers willing to pay $100 per colony and they needed hundreds of colonies. No honeybees, no cherries!


----------

